# Piercings and Granulomas



## MAChostage (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 12 week old tragus piercing that I love.  I've wanted to get this piercing for a long time now but I am sad that I've apparently developed a granuloma on it.  I've had it for a month now and I certainly hope that it will one day just dry up and GO AWAY.  Anyone else have a granuloma experience they can share, along with suggestions for treating it?


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Aug 22, 2007)

Iv never had a granuloma but when ever something goes wrong my piercer just tells me to salt soaks or hot compresses a few times a day, it might help.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2007)

daily salt soaks.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 16, 2007)

AN UPDATE:  went to a dermatologist who gave me some Fluocinonide cream, 0.1%.  She said to apply it once daily for about three weeks to see if that would help.  It has, the granuloma is just about gone, after only 3 days of use.


----------



## candynipples (Sep 17, 2007)

i have both of mine pierced and for the first few months i had bumps around them as well, i think its common when they're fresh because its been YEARS since i got them and they haven't flared up even once. like kimmy said sea salt soaks are your friend! or dissolve an asprin tabled in water so its a passte & blob it onto the bump, it may sting but it definately helps! i used hydrogen perixode on them too which some people say is a bad idea, but it sped up the healing for me


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ My dermatologist even told me to use hydrogen peroxide to clean my piercing. I was a little surprised, but I figured who better to tell me what to use!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Sep 20, 2007)

i had one on my upper cartilage that went away after about a month..but then it came back.  I cleaned it with alcohol and peroxide and it went away in a couple of weeks.  I'm sure yours will go away soon, just keep it clean.


----------

